# Newsletter EGOH/Initiative Januar 2017 : NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

Als Medienpartner der Initiative um die EGOH freut sich die Anglerboardredaktion, dass hier tatkräftig für die Angler in die Bresche gesprungen wird und veröffentlicht gerne den Text des Newsletters
----------------------------------------------------​

*Newsletter Januar 2017 : NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE​*






*Die Mär vom Schweinswal *




In  Berlin  gibt  es  Personen,  die  begründen das  geplante  Angelverbot  in  den Schutzgebieten  der  deutschen  AWZ  mit dem  Schutz  der  Schweinswale.  Denn  in den  Schutzgebieten  der  deutschen  AWZ  gibt  es  eine  besondere  Art  von Schweinswalen.

 „Schweinswale,  die  sich zu  mehr  als  50%  vom  Dorsch  ernähren“.  
Und  da  die  Angler  viele  Dorsche  fangen, muss  das  Angeln  zum  Schutz  der Schweinswale verboten werden. 

Dies ist eine neue Erkenntnis, denn in allen bisher  veröffentlichen  Arbeiten  über Mageninhalte  der  Kleinwale  geht  ein opportunistisches Fressverhalten hervor.  Die  Hauptnahrung  schwankt  regional  und saisonal und besteht in der Regel aus einer 
Vielfalt  von  Fischen  und  Krebsen 2 sowie  Schwarmfischen  bis  300  mm  mit  einem 
hohen Nährwert. 
Magenanalysen  von  Tieren  aus  der nördlichen  Ostsee  zeigten,  dass  sowohl erwachsene  als  auch  Jungtiere  sich hauptsächlich  von  Heringen  und Heringsarten  ernähren.  Diese  Aussagen decken  sich  auch  mit  Arbeiten  aus anderen Regionen der Erde, wo der Hering mit  bis  zu  80  %  der  Kalorienaufnahme  die wichtigste Beute der Schweinswale ist.
Wissenschaftliche  Arbeiten,  die  aufzeigen, dass speziell Freizeitangler einen störenden 
Einfluss  auf  die  geschützte  FFH-Art Schweinswal haben, sind nicht bekannt.  
Bleibt  abzuwarten  ob  nicht  doch  noch zufällig  eine  passende  Studie  zeitnah 
auftaucht.  



> Nach  den  derzeit  vorliegenden Verordnungsentwürfen  plant  das Bundesministerium  für  Umwelt,  Naturschutz,  Bau  und  Reaktorsicherheit in den
> Schutzgebieten  der  deutschen  AWZ weiterhin großräumige Angelverbote.
> 
> Ziele  des  BMUB:
> ...



*Nur 30% der Kutterangler in Schleswig-Holstein kommen aus dem eigenen Land *
Stimmen aus dem Kreis Ostholstein 
*Ulrich  Elsner, Küstenfischer  Nord eG  Heiligenhafen *




„Die  wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen  eines Angelverbotes  im Fehmarnbelt  sind  für die  Region  nicht  zu unterschätzen. 
Es  ist  mit  hoher  Sicherheit  damit  zu rechnen,  dass  es  zu  einem  vollständigen 
Erliegen  der  täglichen  Hochseeangelfahrten  und  damit  zu  einem Ausscheiden  der  gewerblichen Angelbetriebe kommen wird, da gerade in den  betroffenen  Gebieten  die 
wesentlichen  Fanggründe  für  den "Angeldorsch"  liegen.  Ein  damit rückläufiges  Gästeaufkommen  ist  für  alle Betriebe  aufgrund  der  relativ  fixen Kostenstruktur  nicht  mehr  wirtschaftlich 
Wir als Fischereigenossenschaft betrachten die  vom  BMUB    "gewollte"  Einschränkung 
unter  nicht  nachvollziehbaren  Argumenten mit großer Sorge. 
Zum  einen  sind  die  Angelkutter  für  uns Geschäftspartner im Rahmen des Bezuges von  Betriebsstoffen  und  Ausrüstung  und sichern  damit  direkt  Arbeitsplätze  am Hafen, zum anderen runden Sie das Bild für den Tourismus mit Ihren täglichen Ein- und Auslaufen  in  den  traditionellen Fischereihäfen ab. 
Wir  haben  als  Fischereigenossenschaft  in Heiligenhafen  gerade  in  den  letzten  4 Jahren  rund  15  Mio  EUR  in  den  Ausbau unserer  touristischen  Strukturen  mit  dem 
Ausbau  von  Gastronomie  sowie  Neubau eines  Hotels  investiert,  um  mit  der *Symbiose  Fischerei  und  Tourismus*  unser Unternehmen und an die 100 Arbeitsplätze nachhaltig  zu  sichern.  Ein  Wegfall  eines Teiles  der  zur  Fischerei  gehörenden Freizeitfischerei  wäre  gerade  daher  sehr unbefriedigend, zumal auch erade dieser Zweig  touristisch  eine  große Anziehungskraft genießt.“ 

*Claus-Hartwig Kölln, Baltic-Kölln  Heiligenhafen GmbH*




„Für meinen Betrieb und meinen Mitarbeitern bedeutet  das geplante  Angelverbot  im  Fehmarnbelt  einen unnötigen,  tiefen Rückschlag  für den Aufbau  des jahrelangen  geförderten    Angeltourismus durch  uns  und  viele  andere  Betriebe  in einer strukturschwachen Region.“ 

*43,60 % der Kutterangler in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern kommen aus Brandenburg *
*Prof.  Dr.  Karl-Heinz Brillowski,  Präsident  LAV M-V e.V.  *




Im Oktober 2016 traf der  Geschäftsführer des  Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes  Alexander Seggelke  im Deutschen  Bundestag  mit  dem  Bundestagsabgeordneten 
Johann  Saathoff  (SPD),  Mitglied  des Ausschusses  für  Ernährung  und Landwirtschaft,  zusammen,  um  sich  über aktuelle Probleme in der deutschen Berufs- und  Angelfischerei  auszutauschen.  
Die Situation  schätzte  A.  Seggelke  wie  folgt ein:    
„Ein  generelles  Angelverbot  in  den betroffenen  Gebieten  scheint  vom  Tisch, dennoch  zeigen  sich  die  Angler  weiterhin besorgt“.  
Seine  Beobachtung  ist  richtig. 
Und  wir  haben  berechtigten  Grund  zur Sorge,  wenn  wir  die  Ausführungen  des Leiters  des  Pressereferates  des  BMUB, Nikolai Fichtner vom 23.11.2016 zur Kenntnis 
nehmen:  
"In  der  Tat  steht  seit  Einleitung  der Anhörungen  zu  den  Verordnungsentwürfen im Januar 2016 das ursprünglich enthaltene,  nahezu  vollständige  Verbot der  Freizeitfischerei  in  der  Kritik  der Nutzerverbände  und  der  Ostseeküstenländer. Vor  diesem  Hintergrund  wurden  in intensiven  mehrmonatigen  Abstimmungen auf  fachlicher  und  politischer  Ebene, gemeinsam  mit  dem  Bundesamt  für Naturschutz,  gebietsspezifische  Anpassungen  der  Beschränkungen  der Freizeitfischerei  erarbeitet. Die  Beschränkungen  werden  nun  zum  Teil  zeitlich beschränkt. Von einem kompletten Verbot der  Freizeitfischerei  kann  also  nicht  mehr die Rede sein. Unseres Erachtens liegt nun vielmehr  ein  tragfähiger  Kompromiss  vor, der  sowohl  den  Anforderungen  der  FFH- und  Vogelschutzrichtlinie,  als  auch  den Einwänden der Nutzerseite gerecht wird.“  
Das  liest  sich  auf  den  ersten  Blick  alles recht verlockend, aber zum einen hat die 
mehrmonatige  Abstimmung  ganz offensichtlich  zwischen  dem  BMUB  und dem BfN ohne Beteiligung von Betroffenen stattgefunden.  Deren  Zustimmung  zu einem  möglichen  Kompromiss  steht  also weiterhin  aus.  Zum  anderen  ist  das ursprüngliche  generelle  Angelverbot  nun durch  ein  „zum  Teil  zeitlich  beschränktes“ ersetzt  worden,  auf  dessen  fachliche Begründung wir sehr gespannt sein dürfen. 

Bis eine solche nicht überzeugend vorliegt lautet unser Standpunkt: 

*Kein Verbot um des Verbotes willen! 

Kein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den 
Gebieten der AWZ! *


 
IMPRESSUM 
Herausgeber: 
Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH
 Röntgenstraße 1
 23701 Eutin   
Redaktion: Jens Meyer (JM)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH/Initiative Januar 2017 : NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*

Einmal mehr eine gelungene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit! Danke dafür an alle aktiv Beteiligten, insbesondere natürlich an Jens Meyer von der EGOH.

Eine Frage Thomas, da Du ja das WWW immer beobachtest.

Wie lange dauert das in der Regel, bis die Verbände DAFV, LSFV SH und LAV MV den Newsletter veröffentlichen? Mich wundert halt, dass die als Mitglieder der Iniative den noch nicht veröffentlicht haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter EGOH/Initiative Januar 2017 : NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*

grins - immer diese rhetorischen Suggestivfragen .....


----------

